# ".eps"-Dateien öffnen + bearbeiten



## Geisterfahrer (7. Februar 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es ein Freeware-Programm gibt, mit dem man .eps - Dateien öffnen und bearbeiten kann? Wenn ja: Welches?

Möchte gerne eigene Sticker für die Gabel drucken lassen, und die Vorlage ist in diesem .eps-Format.

Danke!


----------



## derfati (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Geisterfahrer. .eps - Dateien sind Adobe Illustrator Dateien.
Kann man aber auch mit Photoshop öffnen. Kostet aber was.

Soll aber auch mit IrfanView gehen -->
http://www.it-themenportal.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?=&p=16657

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (7. Februar 2008)

Wenn es nicht zu viele sind kann ich sie dir auch gerne wandeln...


----------



## wookie (7. Februar 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> .eps - Dateien sind Adobe Illustrator Dateien.



eps dateien sind postscript dateien. (eine art seitenbeschreibungs-sprache) welche meistens mit vectoren gemacht wird.

programme *wie *Illustrator können diese lesen. Achtung! Sobald diese mit Photoshop geöffnet werden, werden alle vectoren in pixel umgewandelt, was eine weitere skalierungs-unabhängige bearbeitung unmöglich macht.

mit freehand, illustrator, flash und anderen vector-programmen können diese verlustfrei bearbeitet werden.


----------



## derfati (7. Februar 2008)

> mit freehand, illustrator, flash und anderen vector-programmen können diese verlustfrei bearbeitet werden.



Dann müsste das auch mit Corel funktionieren? Sind halt alles keine Freeware-Programme...


----------



## wookie (7. Februar 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Dann müsste das auch mit Corel funktionieren? Sind halt alles keine Freeware-Programme...



Ja! import von eps in corel machen, entweder in cdr oder im eps speichern/exportieren.


----------



## crisillo (7. Februar 2008)

GIMP ist freeware und arbeited auch mit postscript Dateien


----------



## wookie (7. Februar 2008)

crisillo schrieb:


> GIMP ist freeware und arbeited auch mit postscript Dateien



auch gimp wandelt vectoren beim speichern in pixel um und ist somit zum direkten bearbeiten, falls vectordaten im eps enthalten sind, nicht zu gebrauchen. es können zwar die gimp-pfade übernommen werden, diese eignen sich aber nicht um typische vector-inhalte von eps richtig darzustellen.


----------



## leeqwar (7. Februar 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> auch gimp wandelt vectoren beim speichern in pixel um und ist somit zum direkten bearbeiten, falls vectordaten im eps enthalten sind, nicht zu gebrauchen. es können zwar die gimp-pfade übernommen werden, diese eignen sich aber nicht um typische vector-inhalte von eps richtig darzustellen.



stimmt alles. aber die vektor-grafiken sind sicherlich sowieso nur orientierungshilfen und werden später nicht mehr zu sehen sein. 
ich vermute mal, dass er sein design als bitmap erstellt, daher kann er sie schon umwandeln. aber bitte in einer richtig fetten auflösung !!!


und: hab mich gerade an ein freeware-tool erinnert, das früher aber keine allgemeinen formate konnte. hat sich wohl geändert...
http://www.inkscape.org/


----------



## bofh (7. Februar 2008)

Xfig hat schon vor Jahren zumindest vektorielles Postscript erzeugen können.

E.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Februar 2008)

Danke für Eure Mithilfe!

Nein, gar so aufwendig soll die Geschichte nicht werden. Im Endeffekt brauche ich keine wahnsinnig große Auflösung. Ich erinnerte mich nur daran, daß ich zum T-Shirt-Druck damals eine Vorlage in Vektorgrafik mitbringen sollte. Wenn das ganze auch mit gewöhnlichen Dateiformaten funktioniert, umso besser.

Ich schau mir die von Euch genannten Programme mal an. Zur Not lasse ich mir die Aufkleber im Shop erstellen.

Irfan View kann mit .eps auf alle Fälle nichts anfangen, den habe ich eh installiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (8. Februar 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Irfan View kann mit .eps auf alle Fälle nichts anfangen, den habe ich eh installiert.


...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Februar 2008)

Ist mir bekannt, daß das in der Liste steht. Er motzt aber:



> Decode Error!
> Invalid EPS-File (No EPS preview image available, try AFPL Ghostscript PlugIn)



Das ist aber, sofern ich das richtig verstehe, Teil des Plugins "Postscript.dll", welches ich bereits installiert habe.



> Zitat der Homepage von Irfan View:
> POSTSCRIPT - (version 3.98): allows IrfanView to read EPS/PS/PDF files (using AFPL Ghostscript)



Ich probier's mal mit Gimp.


----------

